# 5 month old kitten w/severe panleukopenia- help!



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

My husband and I have two adult cats that we've owned since kittenhood (7 & 10yrs old). Recently we decided to add another to the family and adopted Samson, a black Maine **** mix, from animal control. He was very scared/timid, plastered at the back of his cage, and set to be put down soon if & when they ran out of room. He did rub my hand and plaster himself into my neck, shaking in fear when we visited. Once we spoke for him, they neutered him Sunday (8 days ago) and gave him his rabies & combo vaccine. We took him home Monday night.

We isolated him in our guest bedroom. I assumed his hiding was due to the many changes he'd been through (and the UTI they'd been treating him for). He did eat enthusiastically, but threw it up sometime that night. He also had a massive bowel movement, the last part of which was loose/watery. Come Tues & Weds he would not eat at all, some clear nasal & eye discharge. Thursday he felt very hot to the touch, we took him to our vet who gave him fluids w/nutrients in it, antibiotic shot, and sent him home w/his 105.9 fever. Still very lethargic and hiding... Friday the fever had not gotten any better and I took him back in. Our vet recommended a 24/7 clinic as he needed round-the-clock care. We took him in and by Saturday (<24hrs there) had racked up a $3800 bill... 

They said his WBC & platelets counts were low, bilirubin elevated, chest xray done, ultrasound started (he had a seizure so they had to stabilize him & resume later (ultrasound showed no fluids but gastroenteritis), heart rate a little low as was his breathing. They gave him fluids, antibiotics, and had to keep stabilizing his BP. We transferred him to another 24/7 vet hospital when they told us it would run us $1500 a night MORE to continue his care x 4-7 nights and we should consider euthanizing as there was no guarantee that would save him (I am in the human medical field and understand there are no guarantees).

Saturday I also heard from the shelter his littermate tested positive for panleukopenia (adding more weight to Samson's suspected diagnosis). Probably means they got sick about the same time (they were not in the same cage at shelter). The second clinic has had him since Sat. evening.. by then blood was coming out of his nose (possibly due to the low platelets), he was noticeably congested, still very lethargic, but at least his temp was down to 103, inner eyelid not fully retracting, runny eyes. Vet has been very good at staying in touch. The vet this afternoon said he's stable (no decline) and his temp has been normal since Sunday. Plus some good news: Friday his WBCs were 1.7, Sunday 1.85, today 1.99; platelets have also increased (she told me the #s but I was searching for a pen & can't recall). He did stand up to greet her when she approached him. His situation is still very guarded, but the WBC & platelet increase is promising.

Any input/comments/advice on Samson's prognosis? Has anyone been through this before (and had a cat make it)? Also, what are the chances my two healthy adults (who are UTD on shots) could catch this? We did clean as much as we could, but wood floors & area rugs can't be bleached.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a quick reply for you - some info from a reputable site which may provide some hope


> The infected cat can recover if he/she can be kept alive until his/her immune system recovers from the panleukopenia and can throw off the infection. This means that invading intestinal bacteria must be kept at bay with antibiotics and aggressive fluid therapy must control dehydration...There is little chance of survival without hospitalization.
> 
> RECOVERY
> 
> ...


Feline_Distemper

If your other cats have received "standard" vaccinations, they should be fine. (I'd still isolate the recovering cat to reduce stress/speed recovery)

'Thinking of you....keep us posted!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there 

How are you doing? I hope everything turned out well...

Warm thoughts and good vibes for Samson!


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

Stryker, thank you for sharing the information; it helps to see that once signs of his immune system recovering are present, he should survive. Also, Lenkolas thank you for the well wishes; I will keep you both posted. 

Samson's still at the vet's undergoing the aggressive fluid treatment as well as antibiotics. Vet today said his WBC jumped sharply from 1.99 to 3.2 (while you'd think it would be good that it's going up and he's regenerating WBCs, unfortunately it means he's fighting a secondary bacterial infection). He also said his blood proteins are very low and if they do some sort of treatment (he was speaking quickly and it was loud), it could cause fluids to leak from his blood vessels. I'm not a nurse and not sure what he was referring to. 

Also he said that while his blood tests show some improvement, "if your cat still looks like a ragdoll that's not a good sign". I kind of took offense at that blunt "ragdoll" statement as I'm really pulling for Samson/a little emotional over his sickness and asked, "By that you mean lethargic?" I asked if his heart rate and BP were normal (Friday they were low) and he said yes, dismissively (I don't care for this vet and want the woman vet back!)

My husband and I going to see him in an hour and a half once I leave work... Fingers crossed!


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

*Samson's pic, if it works...*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6098347408/" title="Samson01 by The Lovebirds 2011, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6064/6098347408_162bdc2397.jpg" width="265" height="351" alt="Samson01"></a>


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

Sampson is a cutie!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Ooh poor baby! Wishing him a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, Samson is still at the vet. Some mixed results- WBCs, RBCs and platelets all increased. In fact his WBCs went from below normal to normal, to above normal, which indicates a bacterial infection (they've had him on fluids &antibiotics the whole time). Most likely it is URI as he has a really bad cold- noteably congested, thick clear mucuous/drool oozing out from his mouth, runny eyes.. he looks horrible! We saw him last night in the isolation room, he was sitting up but shaking from the slight fever he has.. so frail! He will not eat on his own so they have to forcefeed which he of course hates & they say causes him to hypersalivate. We held him and he purred and leaned into our fingers as we scratched his chin.

We saw yet a different vet and she saws they are going to start him on L-lysine, an amino acid w/some anti-viral properties (I give it to my adult male "Mista Purr" as he's had feline herpes since a kitten). He could also have herpes as that does cause URI. I am wondering why they didn't start this sooner... anyhow, she suggested we give him a feeding tube, which involves anesthesia and a hole/stoma being cut into his esophagus.. she says it's easier to feed him this way and less stressful for the cat as he hypersalivates and forcefeeding could cause food aversion. The vet a week ago did NOT suggest this and I wish they had as this one seem to think it would be so helfpul, he could have been getting more nutrients for a week!

Last night's vet also said he looks much better than Sunday night (the last she saw him) and seemed optimistic. However, I almost cried as it was so hard to see him drooling liike that, nose crusty (at least it stopped bleeding days ago) shaking, and so frail. At least although he's fighting a secondary bacterial infection, the fact his WBC are elevated show's he's at least capable of mounting an immune response, right? Any thoughts? I won't even say what the bill is and it looks like kitty will be there at least another day or two.. hoping they might knock a thousand off for us as it's crazy high and we just rescued him and are newlyweds.


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

Just spoke w/yet another vet.. and am very upset, trying not to cry at work. She said he's very sick most likely has two viruses either calicivirus or herpes in addition to panleukopenia) and not a good candidate for anesthesia that the feeding tube would require and that we're already at $5100 as it is, so much to spend on a young cat (not including the $3800 for one night at the first place) and that we should put him down as it could be back and forth and no guarantee he'd survive and it would just be more $. Vet last night was more optimistic w/the same facts. I am so torn.. we don't have the $, just on credit line, I love the little guy though he's just been with us for such a short time. We want what's best for him. This vet did admit she's seen cats as sick as him make it but said it's too much to spend "on such a young kitten". 

What would you do? I'm so devastated...


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I will be thinking about you all atback and I hope Samson finds the strength to fight this infection! I'm sure the tube feeding will help. Hang in there little one.

 a big hug


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

She wants to do xrays to see if there's fluid in his lungs; if so no feeding tube. Even if there isn't she suggests we cut our losses and put him down (please read my previous posts).


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

mistapurr, first off, can I just preface this with saying that I'm so sorry for your anguish. Reading stories like yours really gives me food for thought if I want to have to make these choices... so you have my deepest sympathy. atback

That being said, if you've had more than one vet tell you that the prognosis doesn't look good...and you're already nearing $10k in debt...for a kitten (yes, I know they're breathing living animals... but we have to do our best to place things in perspective)...AND the fact that you're newlyweds... it seems like you KNOW the best thing to do.

Ten thousand dollars can equate to ten months rent in some parts of our country.

I hope you don't think I'm calloused or cold. I would be bawling like a baby for sure if I were in your place (and I'm a 44-year-old man!)... but there comes a time in our lives when we must face cold, hard facts. If you've had more than one people tell you that it doesn't look good, then can you imagine spending another $5K to $10K before the inevitable happens?

Again, my prayers are with you... and hoping that you can "read" the tenderness I'm trying to put in this post.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry mistapurr. I missed your last post after the "Hi everyone" one.

Gosh...it is so hard to give opinions just based on facts and not being the one in your shoes. I am very sorry...I'll just send you all my good vibes and thoughts so the decision you make ends up being the best for all of you, kitty and humans. 

A warm hug... atback


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Ted, what makes it so hard is that some vets at the same office, with the same info, have different opinions on him. Some think he will and can make it; others say not worth the $.


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Ted, thank you so much for the reply; I definitely read the tenderness in your reply and really appreciate the comismeration. I'm a 30yr old woman who will always be this attached to my pets (Mista Purr is a nickname for my adult male).

You are right; $10,000 is a lot to have spent.. It would be somewhat easier to make this decision if we had a consensus among all the vets at the same practice that he is for sure on the mend/not on the mend. I think that is part of what makes this so hard.

I've been crying about it off and on all day (trying to keep it together at work).


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

You'll definitely be in my prayers.

I believe God will do what's right by His kitty. 

In the other thread somebody made the excellent suggestion about having the two vets (and you) get on a tele-conference. Melding of the minds!


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

i feel for you all, with this situation, i hope he makes it!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm only now rejoining this thread...

This is incredibily difficult for you, I know.....and, I know because I've been there in a very similar circumstance.

I wasn't going to add anything in....but, recalling the memories of my own experience as well as feeling the regrets I've had to this very day, I have to say something.

I'm galled that this Vet is making a value judgement for you: "it's too much to spend "on such a young kitten"". Only *you* can and should decide on that.




You asked


> What would you (we) do?


Given that
A very strong attachment is now formed between Sampson and "owner"
Sampson, despite the *usual* outcome of this disease, is still alive and fighting
Sampson's bloodwork shows ongoing improvement
Sampson has recognized and responded to you
Vet #1 has outlined a reasonable course of treatment based on the progression she has observed
Vet #2 has based her opinion on the basis of Sampson being 'just another young kitten' who isn't 'worth it' - setting *her values*, not the owners', on the animal
There is, in fact, documented evidence that Sampson is improving - that evidence indisputable in the bloodwork results
There can be no guarantee of success....neither does life ever guarantee any success
There is already a significant financial investment
I would continue treatment - under the direction of Vet #1.

I would not want Vet #2 involved in planning nor treatment decisions...I would probably have to tread very carefully around all this considering that both docs work under the same roof. If Vet #1 also has her own practice - or also works at a regular clinic, I'd ask about having Sampson transferred there in order to reduce costs.

Vet #2 states that Sampson isn't "not a good candidate for anesthesia that the feeding tube would require".....the fact is that Sampson will not survive without nutrition, so, if he cannot be sufficiently assist-fed, proceeding with the tube insertion is a necessity. Remember, ANY KITTY SO SICK AS TO NEED A TUBE IS, BY DEFINITION, *NOT* A GOOD CANDIDATE FOR SURGERY! Vet #1 is certainly aware of the risks/complications...she is the best to do the proceedure.

Remember, *mistapurr*, that's what *I* would do...and it's based on a very personal past experience of my own. You and I are different in perhaps a million ways, so I would never presume to suggest that you follow my lead.

Clear thinking is everything right now and, that's what I was unable to achieve when I had my experience.

I'll be thinking of you three.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I probably would've spent 10k on my last cat because we had an 18-year bond and I would do anything for him. I would've spent that IF he had a solid chance of living with quality of life after the treatment.

I don't mean to sound cold or hard, but 10k is an incredible amount of money to spend on a brand new kitten with a very serious illness. I don't think the vet was assigning her values to you as much as trying to help you see a way out where you wouldn't feel guilty. I think she was trying to help you, not hurt you.

You mentioned being a newlywed. I'm not trying to get into your personal finances, but most newlyweds would find it difficult to spend 10k and then have additional 1000s of vet bills ahead of them.

Please know that I"m not saying this in a mean or harsh way. I just think you need to be realistic about this kitten's chances for a full life after this prognosis AND the financial reality that goes along with it. I know you love the little baby, but you also have a responsibility to your new marriage and helping get it off to a long full life -- going into major debt is not a great way to start a new marriage. Again, if that amount of money is not a big expense to you then that changes things. For me, when I was a newylwed, that expense would have really hurt us.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

You know what, only YOU can make the decision on what is or is not 'too much' to spend on this kitten. No one can tell you what your bond with this kitten is like - whether you've had him for five months or fifteen years you've already decided little Samson is worth ten thousand dollars to you. If it were me in this terrible situation I would refuse to deal with the other vet, or else make it very clear to him that you want his unbiased MEDICAL opinion on your kitten and his chances - though he should be honest with you about the cost of continuing treatment it's absolutely not his call to say whether or not your kitten is worth the money to continue to treat. 

I would absolutely never judge what decision you make from this point on. I've been keeping an eye on this thread and my heart really breaks for the position you're in. At the moment however you've already spent ten thousand dollars on this kitten, and his prognoses is not certain. If it were me... and please understand, I'm saying this perfectly with out judgement - what you've already done for Samson is extraordinary and no one can fault you whatever you decide. But if it were me in your exact situation I would look at the ten thousand dollars I'd already invested in this kitten, the fact IF he makes it he could make a full recovery, the fact that he's not guaranteed to make it AND YET some of the vets you are working with still have hope he might... and I'd know that if I gave up now I would always ask myself 'what if?'. 

Ask yourself how you will feel going forward, minus ten thousand dollars and not knowing for sure whether the kitten would have recovered given more time. If another day or two and another couple thousand dollars gives you consensus among the vets you're working with, it might be worth hanging on no matter what the eventual outcome is. After already spending so much on Samson, if you decide a little more time and money will give you peace in your eventual decision no one should ever fault you for that either. You need all the information you can get in order to make this difficult decision. On the other hand only you can see Samson first hand - you know him, and you will know in your heart if it's time to let him go. In that case you will not have doubts going forward, only the knowledge that you did everything you possibly could for him. You have already done more than many people ever would have, so nothing you do now should cause you guilt. Absolutely nothing. 

My thoughts are with you - be strong and please take care of yourself as well atback Know that whatever you decide, it will no doubt be the best for you and little Samson


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Stryker, CatintheMirror and TwoSiamese thank you for your responses. Stryker, I was also pretty incensed that Dr. N said it's too much to spend on a young kitten and to cut our losses. Especially since by then he was showing signs of improvement with his bloodwork, fever down, stood a better chance than when we brought him in, and was more alert, responding to us, rubbing us, enjoying a chin scratch, AND since I didn't ask what she would do in the situation (and since the other vets remarked that he shows marked progress, albeit is still "guarded prognosis). 

Yes, TwoSiamese, I agree this is a crazy amount of money and (Suzie Orman strike me dead), if it wasn't for credit it wouldn't be possible... but now that he's half better we can't back out now. We both work and make decent $ yet this will definitely hurt. We've nixed our plans for a one-year anniversary trip and a birthday weekend away and will not be getting each other gifts for Christmas (that doesn't add up to $9-10k but will minimize some of the pain). 

As luck had it, the first vet office dropped the bill from $3800 to $2000 even (for that one night). We picked up Samson today (did the feeding tube Saturday, more info to follow) and got the second office to "reduce" the bill from $7230 to $6999, plus they agreed not to charge us for the feeding tube removal when/if we return for that. So $9000, a little better than we thought, not much, but hey, the little guy is still with us so far. It was, I suppose, an all or nothing situation (one of the vets said he was the worse case she'd seen).


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

CatintheMirror, yes we completely agree! We can't give up now that he's made progress.. and not to sound flippant, but what's another $1000-1500 at this point? It's an all or nothing situation, as my husband days.

As for that vet, Dr.N., thankfully we haven't gotten her again on the phone since then. I would LOVE to prove her wrong by having little Samson make it. Bloodwork is much better though he still has a severe upper respiratory infection and runny eye, not eating on his own. 

As Stryker says, he can't hope to make it w/o eating for so long. Every vet we spoke w/after the feeding tube went in Saturday said he looks stronger just since then. I snuck a peak at his chart today and they wrote "anorexia" on it (no one mentioned THAT to me in any of these conversations)...Poor little guy went from 5.3 to 4.6lbs in a week & a half! I wish we'd been offered to do the feeding tube sooner! 

On a side note, we found out Saturday he also has calicivirus (he developed mouth sores 3 days ago, which they said look much better today). Yet another reason the poor little guy is avoiding food.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

You've made my day...just the very best possible news!


mistapurr said:


> ...he still has a severe upper respiratory infection and runny eye, not eating on his own....


Now, remember this?


> ...they are going to start him on L-lysine, an amino acid w/some anti-viral properties (I give it to my adult male "Mista Purr" as he's had feline herpes since a kitten)...I am wondering why they didn't start this sooner


Hopefully he's getting this now as well. L-lysine also strengthens the immune system and, in my experience, clears up the congestion in short order.



> he can't hope to make it w/o eating for so long. Every vet we spoke w/after the feeding tube went in Saturday said he looks stronger just since then. I snuck a peak at his chart today and they wrote "anorexia" on it (no one mentioned THAT to me in any of these conversations)...Poor little guy went from 5.3 to 4.6lbs in a week & a half! I wish we'd been offered to do the feeding tube sooner!


"Anorexia" or not, I haven't seen a cat yet who's interested in food when he/she can't smell/taste it because of an URI.

I don't know what you're feeding right now, but here's what I'd be using a/d® Canine/Feline Critical Care - Canned

The a/d has the highest fat and protein content of anything I know of - only available from Vet clinics, but well worth it.



> On a side note, we found out Saturday he also has calicivirus (he developed mouth sores 3 days ago, which they said look much better today). Yet another reason the poor little guy is avoiding food.


There are several treatments you can employ to help him "weather" the symptoms of these viral conditions: L-lysine, nose drops, "steaming", etc....there's a very reputable website that speaks - in plain language - about all of these right here Harpsie's Website - cat flu (FVR and calici virus) (a superb bookmark for people with calci-kitties) There's a section with several remedies for the mouth ulcers here Harpsie's Website - cat flu (FVR and calici virus) The last paragraph in there references a prescription drug


> consider using a treatment called sucralfate, which forms a protective coating over the ulcers and allows them to heal. Trade names for this drug include Antepsin in the UK, Carafate in the USA and Ulcogant in Germany.
> 
> Mar Vista Vet has information about sucralfate.


Hope this helps.


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Stryker, thank you for the links! I'm going to check them out after I post. I really appreciate all your help and support. The vet did have Samson on Miracle Mouthwash for the sores, and sent us home w/the remainder, but said not to continue since they were a lot better (I haven't been able to peer inside his mouth to check on this). He does open and close his mouth a little in a motion that resembles meowing- not sure if this is because it's sore, or due to the phlegm/mucous in his tract. 

My 7yr old cat Perseus (aka Mista Purr) had a really bad feline herpes infection when I adopted him as a kitten- both the URI and eye strains. It was so bad they thought they were going to have to cut out the eye and they weren't sure he was going to make it. He did and that eye is healthy, no ulcers, as is the rest of the 17lb Maine **** mix. He's such a lover and I'm glad I took out the Care Credit to hospitalize him (I'd only had him for a few days). The only other recurrence he's had is when his previous vet gave him steroids to combat a UTI w/crystals in the bladder; apparently the steroids make the virus go crazy. I found this out myself- the vet didn't own up to it (and he knew about Perseus' herpes).. so he's been on a maintenance dose for life. 

Since Samson is so sick I think it's okay to give him more than that 500mg/day based on readings I did years ago on the herpes. Starting today, I am giving approximately 375mg 2x/day). Perseus also wouldn't eat when he was really congested, but Samson's been this way for almost two weeks now (he stopped eating two Tuesdays ago and had the extremely high fever by that Thursday, when we took him in). So I am REALLY annoyed it wasn't suggested sooner than Friday night (we had it put in Saturday). 

Anyhow, he's been tolerating his feeding tube feedings well. The vet has him on the A/D Science Diet mixed in with a can of CliniCare. Yesterday, the day we brought him home, we were to give 17cc of the mix every 4hrs which she said was 1/3 of his daily caloric needs. Today it's 35cc every time, 2/3 of calorie needs. Tomorrow it's up to the full caloric amount (plus we have to give him an appetite stimulant in addition to his 3 antibiotics).


----------



## mistapurr (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank for the info on steaming! That seems like a much less stressful method other than carrying him into the bathroom w/the hot water on.


----------

